# Wifi & landline



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

We have been with Telefonica now Movistar for wifi and landline,hubby has Móvil too. 

It is expensive when I know there are better deals advertised in the local free papers.

Any advice would be appreciated as we have family in UK,Portugal,Singapore and 

Papua New Guinea that we are in regular contact 

Celia 50


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> We have been with Telefonica now Movistar for wifi and landline,hubby has Móvil too.
> 
> It is expensive when I know there are better deals advertised in the local free papers.
> 
> ...


Its difficult to know where you are but I am considering changing to RTN. Their internet & phone package is €30 per month as opposed to €70 a month I pay now


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

best thing to do is research and negociate. Recently we had our orange contract from mobile internet up for renewal. to keep us as customers they offered a 12 month 50% reduction in monthly charges and a free netbook computer. As telefonca/moviestar won't give us a land line (we had one when we lived in town and was over 70 euros per month) we rely on mobiles and skype.... far cheaper


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Telefonica have just reduced our payments, I find them very reliable and helpful, but I have been told that it is because I live on a small island and they cannot hide from me

I use Skype to contact family and friends, from New Zealand to Bermuda and other places, it is free and these days a lot more reliable,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you tell Telefonica/Movistar that you intend to move to another supplier to save money they will probably offer you a better deal. Since the arrival of competition from companies like Orange and Jazztel, they are losing customers by the shedload. You still have to have a Telefonica landline though.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Many thanks to all for your suggestions and advice,I am looking at last week's rtn network advertisement all-in-one package €39.95( UK TV,UK Calls,Line rental & super fast Internet)

This is a good package,still have to find out if there is any contract to sign also rang Telitec but am not impressed.

Celia


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Orange for mobile*



dunmovin said:


> best thing to do is research and negociate. Recently we had our orange contract from mobile internet up for renewal. to keep us as customers they offered a 12 month 50% reduction in monthly charges and a free netbook computer. As telefonca/moviestar won't give us a land line (we had one when we lived in town and was over 70 euros per month) we rely on mobiles and skype.... far cheaper


Hubby has mobile contract with Movistar,do you know if it is possible to change to Orange also what are the monthly charges please

Thank you,Celia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Many thanks to all for your suggestions and advice,I am looking at last week's rtn network advertisement all-in-one package €39.95( UK TV,UK Calls,Line rental & super fast Internet)
> 
> This is a good package,still have to find out if there is any contract to sign also rang Telitec but am not impressed.
> 
> Celia



Theres no contract to sign with RTN


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply,I am watching the news of the earthquake in Japan and the massive tsunami effect on TV and thinking here I am looking for a deal and feeling devastated for the Japanese and everyone affected.

Celia


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

celia50 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply,I am watching the news of the earthquake in Japan and the massive tsunami effect on TV and thinking here I am looking for a deal and feeling devastated for the Japanese and everyone affected.
> 
> Celia


I just watched a complete town being washed away ... words fail me


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

celia50 said:


> Hubby has mobile contract with Movistar,do you know if it is possible to change to Orange also what are the monthly charges please
> 
> Thank you,Celia


Yes you can switch to Orange, and keep your existing number. There are a range of tariffs from 6€ a month upwards. But bear in mind that Orange España is a different company than the UK one and you can´t switch SIM cards between them.

Check out Yoigo too, if cost is an issue. They are cheaper, have a better range, and infinitely better customer service.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

celia50 said:


> We have been with Telefonica now Movistar for wifi and landline,hubby has Móvil too.
> 
> It is expensive when I know there are better deals advertised in the local free papers.
> 
> ...


For landline we switched from T/f to Orange. Movil we use PAYG from Movistar. For international calls we use Skype. These are what we feel are the best options for us and our requirements. Always look carefully at what YOU need.


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes,you are right there about what is best for one's need and value for money 

Thank you,
Celia


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just wondering how hubby can get out of the contract with Movistar,any advice please

Celia


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

For the landline part of the question I presume as you mention wifi you're also asking about ADSL/broadband? If so, I'd recommend speaking to neighbours/friend in the local vicinity to see what service they receive from the supplier you're considering. From experience in the past, one ADSL vendor might be great in one area, and provide a very poor service in another. It also goes without saying that you shouldn't expect the Download/Upload speeds you're told you will receive. You'll only get them if you're very lucky and live very close to the telefone exchange.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

celia50 said:


> Just wondering how hubby can get out of the contract with Movistar,any advice please
> 
> Celia


How long has the contract got to go? 

I've just checked their site and you can change to a cheaper tariff by paying a €6 charge. They now do a €12 per month tariff with calls at 8 cents a minute, free at weekends, which looks quite good value:
http://www.tarifas.movistar.es/web/...ontenido=a07d1402-6956-4df3-9a73-f6c4f983d58a


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

PokAlice said:


> For the landline part of the question I presume as you mention wifi you're also asking about ADSL/broadband? If so, I'd recommend speaking to neighbours/friend in the local vicinity to see what service they receive from the supplier you're considering. From experience in the past, one ADSL vendor might be great in one area, and provide a very poor service in another. It also goes without saying that you shouldn't expect the Download/Upload speeds you're told you will receive. You'll only get them if you're very lucky and live very close to the telefone exchange.


Thanks for your advice,I know what you mean I do not expect too much  after living here long enough and were disappointed many times since our move here


----------



## phipes (Mar 15, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> For landline we switched from T/f to Orange. Movil we use PAYG from Movistar. For international calls we use Skype. These are what we feel are the best options for us and our requirements. Always look carefully at what YOU need.


you may also want to check pepefone they are , I think the cheapest.
and the new symio offer 3 cents a min and 500mb for internet.
if you don't make many calls but make long calls, it is probably the best option


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

celia50 said:


> Hubby has mobile contract with Movistar,do you know if it is possible to change to Orange also what are the monthly charges please
> 
> Thank you,Celia


When the original contract with moviestar expires, it continues as before but with no termination fees. So, if the original contarct bis up and you have not agreed to a new contract, you can change easily.

We signed for 18 months and got the 1st 12 months reduced to 23 euros trhe last six monthe it goes back up to 38 euros pm. Moviestar would not match the offer.
(That is for unlimited downloads, but as with all mobile internet in Spain,once the monthly download exceeds 5 gb the speed is reduced)


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Can I ask a really stupid question?

Someone earlier said they had wi fi and mobiles but no landline.. Don't you need a landline for wi fi? 

Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Can I ask a really stupid question?
> 
> Someone earlier said they had wi fi and mobiles but no landline.. Don't you need a landline for wi fi?
> 
> Thanks!


No, we had wifi at our old house. What it needs is an ariel that is in view of a wifi receiver and theres a kind of invisible network of these things. It was great actually and worked really well for both the phone and the internet(occasionally if there was a storm it could be a bit shaky) The phone had a UK phone number and therefore made cheap UK calls!! No landline or cables to worry about

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres who we used

Acox | be a part of it

But there are a few others who offer the same service in different areas

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Jo that's really helpful x


----------



## phipes (Mar 15, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Can I ask a really stupid question?
> 
> Someone earlier said they had wi fi and mobiles but no landline.. Don't you need a landline for wi fi?
> 
> Thanks!



Actually you can get wifi without having a landline phone number. you would only get the internet and a wifi router. but I am not sure this is what they meant


----------

